# Can anyone tell me anything about Record watches?



## ajf

Since I got interested in watches I have had a look at a watch that was left to me by a relative but have never worn as feared damaging it.

It is marked on the dial as RECORD and underneath De Luxe and I think says swiss made at the 6 position.
It is from 1973.
Can anyone tell me anything about the manufacturer or model?
The watch is gold coloured but no idea whether it is actually gold or gold plated.
Will try and get couple photos up later.

Andrew


----------



## JimH

Record was a less-expensive sub-brand of Longines. Some pictures might help determine if this is actually what you have.


----------



## ajf

Here are some photos I have just taken.
I noticed the bracelet also has 'montal' engraved on each link? There is also a patent number. Unfortunately bracelet is too big for my wrist! I guess it would need servicing before winding now anyway? Not used in at least 20 years.
Case back is blank except for personal engraving.




























Andrew


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Quick summary of what's in my book on wristwatches ("Wristwatches/Armbanduhren/Montres-baceletss" by Brunnder & Pfeiffer-Belli):

Record was founded in 1903 in Tramelan as the Record Dreadnought S.A. In 1944, the first watches with hammer automatic movements were introduced, rotor automatics in 1952. Longines acquired Record in 1961 but the company did not survive the quartz crisis.

So, Record was not a sub-brand of Longines but an originally independent company that was bought up and integrated into the "Longines group" (if I may use the term in a loose sense). Rather like Longines now being inside the Swatch group. There is currently a Zeno wrist watch made with limited old stock of an old Record PW movement - at the very reasonable price of under 1000 Euros!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## bjohnson

These are the notes that I have for Record which support some of both the prior posts and also add a tiny bit:


1903: Founded by a group with the purpose to aquire and realise the patent of the Sector Watch, a triangular pocket watch with retrograde display.
1916: Merger with several companies under the name Record Dreadnought Watch Co. S.A., with a broad collection of all kinds of clocks, watches, and movements. Brands and names of the involved companies continued to be used.
1949: The original name Record Watch Co. S.A. was registered again.
1960: A Record pocketwatch (calibre 435B) was the first Swiss watch to achieve wide acceptance on US railroads.
1961: Longines bought the majority interest in Record. The brand Record continued - on some watches as Longines-Record. Some Record calibres were renamed as Longines calibres.
1991: Record was closed.



PS - the Montal on the band is the company that made the band and has nothing to do with the rest of the watch


----------



## ajf

Thank you very much for the information and very interesting.
I am reluctant to open the watch but I guess the movement would be fairly standard? Did they build their own at this stage or would it be an ETA movment?

I assume given it was part of the 'longines group' that it would have been a reasonable if not high end watch when it was new?
Is it likely to have come with the montal bracelet or might my relative have added this at some point? it is intriguing to look at as it stretches which I have not seen before. Clever design.

Should I look at getting it serviced maybe?

Finally, I have to ask, but does it have any value? I am never going to part with it as it has special personal value to me but still ncei to know.

Thanks again

Andrew


----------



## Chascomm

ajf said:


> Thank you very much for the information and very interesting.
> I am reluctant to open the watch but I guess the movement would be fairly standard? Did they build their own at this stage or would it be an ETA movment?
> 
> I assume given it was part of the 'longines group' that it would have been a reasonable if not high end watch when it was new?
> Is it likely to have come with the montal bracelet or might my relative have added this at some point? it is intriguing to look at as it stretches which I have not seen before. Clever design.
> 
> Should I look at getting it serviced maybe?
> 
> Finally, I have to ask, but does it have any value? I am never going to part with it as it has special personal value to me but still ncei to know.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Andrew


As the watch has a personal value to you, I would recommend that you service it so that it may be worn on occasion. It is a special priviledge to be able to wear and use (as opposed to merely owning) something such as a watch which, through its history, connects you to something or somebody of significance.

If you choose to have it serviced, the watchmaker will be able to give you a much better idea of theoretical value (my watchmaker always has a copy of Shugart on his desk). A more practical idea of value can be obtained by looking for vintage Swiss watches of a similar grade and appearance on ebay. Your watchmaker will be able to tell you more about the quality of the case (e.g. the gold content) and the type of movement.

Regarding the cross-stretch bracelet. It is an aftermarket item, but matches the age of the watch so it was probably fitted at time of purchase. You're lucky that you've got a good quality, well designed bracelet as some stretch bracelets can distort badly with prolonged use, and many are not adjustable (I've got a few like that o|). However be warned that cross-stretch pattern can be a terrible hair puller :-( unless adjusted to your exact size. Like I said, your lucky to have the adjustment screws on yours.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Chascomm has given you a brilliant reply. I heartily agree with getting it serviced and wearing it as it is quite a lovely piece.
Normally I hate expansion bands but this one matches the watch very well so just get your watchmaker to fit the band for you when you get it serviced. If you do decide to change the band a nice leather strap would go well. Choose a higher quality one though.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## ajf

Again thank you for the replies. Also nice to know the bracelet is adjustable as I did not know that. However very cautious of wearing it 

I am going to look at having it serviced though. I have spoken to my father and he actually knows a watchmaker/repairer who is a member of the British Horological Institute. Hopefully even if he does not want to work on it himself he may now someone I can trust who can.
Not sure I want to just take it to any high street jewellers!

I will let you know the outcome!


----------



## Roland Ranfft

Hi Andrew,

of course I must aggree with bjohnson's contribution, but it wasn't complete.
Get the missing informations here:
http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&Record_000

Regards, Roland Ranfft


----------



## bjohnson

I usually record where I collected brand information from, but in this case my notes were missing that info.

It looks as though I probably got it from Dr Ranfft


----------



## Roland Ranfft

Hi bjohnson,

no need to mention the source. I collect such informations from several
sources, and don't regard them as my property.

I just believe that the remarks on the right are often more important for newbies, than the naked facts on the left.

Regards, Roland Ranfft


----------



## caroline40

hi was left a record watch company watch by my mother-in-law, it is stamped 9ct gold on the strap and inside the case. Inside the case also has the number 311157 and i was wondering if a) if it has any value for insurance purposes and b)if it is worth getting fixed as apparently the big spring is broken. I would be very grateful if anyone could help with this matter.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Hello and welcome.
If you can post some pictures of the case dial and hopefully movement we might be able to ID it for you.
We do not do valuations on this forum. Having said that I wouldn't worry about special insurance. These watches are not really valuable.
Getting it serviced and running will cost a minimum of $100 - perhaps more - so if you think it's worth it for a family heirloom it probably is. Mainsprings aren't that difficult to repair normally.


----------



## Marrick

Just to add to the data about Record, here is an ad showing Longines promoting Record as one of their brands:










I have also found one or 2 references to "Record Uno" and think that Uno may be a brand used by Record - but would welcome any confirmation (or otherwise) of this.

See also:

http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&u=http://forumamontres.forumactif.com/forum-de-discussions-sur-les-montres-vintages-et-sujets-techniques-f7/record-watch-company-t38755.htm&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=1&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3DRECORD%2Bmontres%2Bsuisse%2Btramelan%26start%3D80%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26sa%3DN


----------



## SOG

Hartmut Richter said:


> Quick summary of what's in my book on wristwatches ("Wristwatches/Armbanduhren/Montres-baceletss" by Brunnder & Pfeiffer-Belli):
> 
> Record was founded in 1903 in Tramelan as the Record Dreadnought S.A. In 1944, the first watches with hammer automatic movements were introduced, rotor automatics in 1952. Longines acquired Record in 1961 but the company did not survive the quartz crisis.
> 
> So, Record was not a sub-brand of Longines but an originally independent company that was bought up and integrated into the "Longines group" (if I may use the term in a loose sense). Rather like Longines now being inside the Swatch group. There is currently a Zeno wrist watch made with limited old stock of an old Record PW movement - at the very reasonable price of under 1000 Euros!
> 
> Hartmut Richter


I got it for CHF 1990 in Switzerland... and I don't even have the watch now, hopefully I can get it back soon...
Anyway, when I buy the watch, it gives me a piece of paper... let's take a look here... I think it's in Germany?
Anyone can read this? File might seems a little small, but it should be clear enough to read.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Well, I can read it all - but I am sure that most of what is there can be got off the internet..... Alternatively, type the text into a translator programme.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Valerie Poole

Can anyone tell me about this lovely little watch please. Its been in our family for about 60 years. It works beautifully and other than age is quite lovely. Thank you.


----------



## Shum

It looks to be from the mid 50's so 60 years sounds right but there isn't much else to say about it and because small ladies watches are way out of fashion it's not worth much.


----------



## pb9610

Can anyone help identify the movement in this Record to help date it?


----------

